#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Gun shops and getting a licence

## Rigger

The father inlaw is off to get a gun licence due to the rise in crime around Isaan, he did try many years ago but was not back because we didnt have enough land, well things have change and we should get it this time, due to cash and equipment being kept around the place.
So what type of licences are there, or is there just one type, can he buy any gun he likes ? as I would probably buy a couple of hand guns and small bore rifle if possible.
Where can I buy a legal gun and is there a online shop I can view ?

----------


## Airportwo

S & W in Thailand:-
FIXTECH CO., LTD
								21ST FLOOR, TWO PACIFIC PL.
								  								142 SUKHUMVIT RD., KLONGTOEY
								 								 								 								BANGKOK 10110, THAILAND 								 								  								 								 								
								 								Phone: 66-2-653-2137
								 								 								Fax: 66-2-653-2140

Believe most of the gun shops are in this area.

----------


## Thai Pom

> Believe most of the gun shops are in this area.


And a lot of people WITH guns 300 yards up the road!!

----------


## Thetyim

I think he can only get a hand gun license

----------


## Airportwo

Chinatown (Yaowarat Road) has a lot of gun shops

----------


## mrsquirrel

there is a gun shop in khorat

----------


## dirtydog

He can buy any gun he likes up to 9mm or .38, he has to apply for a specific calibre then decide on the gun, get the paperwork for the gun and then get his paper work changed for the license.

----------


## donald36

Dont the police sell the cheapest guns ---friends wife was told that she should go down the local shooting range get a training cert from them and then down to the BIB for a gun at 5000 baht

----------


## Scandinavian

5000?? That's a cheap gun. My Gf's bro is a cop, bought a 9mm Glock at 35000, and that was with cop-discount.

----------


## dirtydog

Think you will find that a gun costing 5,000baht is probably illegal, cheapest .38 second hand would start around 25,000 baht.

----------


## donald36

Thanks Ill put the 5000 baht gun back in the too good to be true drawer

----------


## Another Farang

Old Siam - saw many beautiful guns for sale, from hand cannons to sniper rifles.  Check out the stores near the Dairy Queen entrance, as well as the Charoen Krung soi 5 area.

----------


## mspsl123

Don,t know about up country but you need to be included in the tabien baan for 6 months to apply  for a permit

----------


## dirtydog

^1 year, but as he is Thai and very old I should imagine that isn't a problem.

----------


## JoGeAr

> Thanks Ill put the 5000 baht gun back in the too good to be true drawer


 About 7 years ago a friend of mine was having some rather nasty business conflicts down Rayong way and decided to buy a gun for protection.   Through some dubious contacts he managed to acquire a handgun for 5,000 baht.   It was scary !! It was huge and looked like a relic from WW1. All i.d. marks had been filed off and it had been PAINTED black, even the inside of the barrel. I told him not to use that thing under any circumstances as he was more likely to injure himself than his intended target. He disposed of it soon after.

----------


## Travelmate

As soon as you have a gun in your possession it will only lead to trouble.

----------


## FarangRed

Go to Cambodia and the odd AK47 lying around

----------


## somtamslap

Friend of mine (farang) just got himself a .45 for 50,000bt..stocked up on a load of those hollow point bullets too,,sadistic bastard.

----------


## dirtydog

.45 is classed as a military weapon, civilians can't get licenses for them.

----------


## sunsetter

went to the range the other week out near don muang with a thai friend, the police training place, posters up selling every kind of shooter you could think of, nice sigs for 50,000, glocks at 40,000, she said i could buy one put it on her license and just keep it, no problem

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Your mrs or the girl in the shop?

----------


## sunsetter

not the missus fp, my buddy

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Got it. This is the bit that confused me.




> she said i could buy one put it on her license and just keep it, no problem


Coz I speed read over this bit.




> with a thai friend


And now I'm still confused :Smile: . Girls can have gun licenses? Thai girls!!

----------


## sunsetter

> Girls can have gun licenses? Thai girls!!


yes mate, she works in immigration, scary  :Smile:  watching chicks with guns is very nice.............

----------


## English Noodles

> went to the range the other week out near don muang with a thai friend, the police training place, posters up selling every kind of shooter you could think of, nice sigs for 50,000, glocks at 40,000, she said i could buy one put it on her license and just keep it, no problem


Yeh, buy it in her name and keep it at the range, you could not take it home with you.

----------


## sunsetter

^yeah more than likely noodles ill ask next time we go

----------


## English Noodles

> ^yeah more than likely noodles ill ask next time we go


Yep, so in other words, you can buy her a new gun if you like. :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

:smiley laughing:  simple maths, aint gonna happen

if i was living and working here full time i probably would though

----------


## English Noodles

Good. :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Think you will find most Thais will let you keep your gun in their name at your home, really isn't a major crime, well, unless you use it in anger that is  :Smile: 
Don't forget, Thais have the right to protect their home and property and that is a valid reason for getting a gun license, not quite the same as the UK.
Infact part of the application for the license you have to list the valuable possesions you own and put a baht value on them.

----------


## larvidchr

> Think you will find most Thais will let you keep your gun in their name at your home, really isn't a major crime, well, unless you use it in anger that is 
> Don't forget, Thais have the right to protect their home and property and that is a valid reason for getting a gun license, not quite the same as the UK.
> Infact part of the application for the license you have to list the valuable possesions you own and put a baht value on them.



Those applications could be a nice shopping list for any burglars with the right connections :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

^If I remember correctly it was like they wanted to see about a million bahts worth of possessions, we stuck stuff down like the car, truck, water pump of all things, a couple of the tvs plus a couple of other things to take it over the 1 million mark, also had to have 100,000 baht in the bank of the applicant on the day of application.

Thinking about it it may have been 100,000k worth of possessions as I didn't have a car then, well not my own, but that must have gone up by now.

----------


## English Noodles

> an Investor visa


Thought they stopped those.

----------


## Stinky

> Infact part of the application for the license you have to list the valuable possesions you own and put a baht value on them.


But then you'll have the BIB beaking in and they got lots of guns  :Smile:

----------


## superman

> It is just plain ol discrimination to not allow foreigners to own guns.


It's okay for some dumb arse non educated yokel in Isaan to have one rather than some highly educated farang to have one. The country is a bollix.

----------


## English Noodles

> highly educated farang





> dumb arse non educated yokel


What are 'highly educated farang' doing living with 'dumb arse non educated yokels'?  :rofl:

----------


## Thetyim

> you could not take it home with you


Correct
But you can take it to a gunsmith for repair or sale.
When the BiB stop you that's all you have to say.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by sunsetter
> 
> with a thai friend
> 
> 
> And now I'm still confused. Girls can have gun licenses? Thai girls!!


Scary, isn't it?

----------


## Nawty

> What are 'highly educated farang' doing living with 'dumb arse non educated yokels'?


educating them

----------

